

CSS3 recreation of the intro to the 1967 Spiderman Show - kylebragger
http://www.optimum7.com/css3-man/

======
inerte
Cool, but I wish the author didn't put emphasis comparing the CSS3 animation
with Flash.

I don't think I've ever seen anything so bad in Flash. I know it's possible to
do worse, but it's also so easy to do better.

Now we'll get people saying "Flash is still king" while the focus could be
shifted to "Oh man CSS3 looks nice". The author is taunting but its attack
could not be weaker.

~~~
daleharvey
I can see your point, but its just a fun experiment completely abusing an
unsuited technology, if someone can make a spiderman cartoon in css3, you can
certainly make your div move from a to b in it.

~~~
betageek
I think that sums up my feeling on the Flash v HTML5 arguments - if all you
are doing is moving a div from A to B, CSS3/HTML5 is for you. If your actually
doing some motion graphics that need fine grained control and high production
values you aren't going to be moving away from Flash any time soon.

~~~
daleharvey
I dont particularly agree, css3 was I am pretty sure never designed for
animating cartoons.

svg animation / html5 video or canvas however, are well suited to do a lot of
the things currently done in flash.

------
not_an_alien
So after a lot of work, using poorly documented features that are not
consistently adopted and by using very specific versions of very specific
browsers that should amount to near 10% of the user audience, I'm able to view
an animation that is on par with what Flash could deliver 14 years ago without
a lot of hassle. Only a lit bit worse and bigger and with worse performance,
since this is using bitmaps instead of vectors.

Awesome.

------
rauljara
"Animation can be a little jumpy 1st time around..."

No kidding. It played horribly on my 3-year old macbook. This is the sort of
thing that played smoothly on flash back in 90's. I want css3 animation to
replace flash very badly, but this is the strongest piece of evidence I've
seen yet that css animation isn't quite ready yet.

~~~
logic
Interesting; it ran without a hitch the first time in Chrome for me on a T500
ThinkPad running XP.

Avoiding any critique of the animation itself, that was surprisingly well-
executed. Considering we're on the equivilent of "1.0" tools right now (both
in terms of rendering and development/design), this little demo put a smile on
my face.

~~~
rauljara
Actually, it ran fine for me in chrome, too. I guess the first viewing was
safari's fault.

------
fjania
I appreciate the use of CSS3, but that's the Strongbad-lookinest rendition of
Spiderman I've ever seen

------
IChrisI
I think that is the only time I've seen a CSS preloader. That in and of itself
is amazing.

~~~
tomlin
I don't know why anyone would _game_ for a preloader, especially one that
doesn't work all that well.

------
betageek
Is it just me or does this look awful? Using Safari 4 I get loads of judder on
the animations and the bitmap scaling is really poor.

~~~
raimondious
Play it twice — the first time was awful for me, but the second time was nice.

------
superduper
I'm really excited about CSS3 lowering our need to rely on things like jQuery,
but I can just see some lame tool being made that allow people to animate
things and we see hundreds of horrible CSS3 animations.

~~~
betageek
<timewarp> I'm really excited about Flash lowering our need to rely on things
like animated GIFs, but I can just see some lame tool being made that allows
people to animate things and we see hundreds of horrible Flash animations
</timewarp>

~~~
superduper
Good point. I thought that just as I clicked submit. I guess it's the same no
matter what the technology.

------
mikecane
What I saw: [http://ipadtest.wordpress.com/2010/05/04/something-like-
earl...](http://ipadtest.wordpress.com/2010/05/04/something-like-early-tv/)

And I have someone claiming it does not work on the iPad. And someone I trust
says it _did_ work on his Droid. Weird.

Update: I now have a screensnap there showing it not working on an iPad.

------
superkarn
I didn't see any animation, just a bunch of still images. And about 10 seconds
after the end, I heard the music.

~~~
robotron
You have to watch it again. I saw still images the first time then replayed
it. Worked flawlessly... except there was sound?

------
tomlin
Flash could have done it better. And Flash is the CPU hog, right?

~~~
kylebragger
Probably, but this is cool not because it's super smooth and hyper-realistic,
but just because it's now possible to do something like this in pure HTML/CSS.
I couldn't fathom that five years ago.

------
pbhjpbhj
You get a free copyright violation thrown in, awesome.

I could be wrong he may have sought permission to copy the theme and reissue
the theme music, I just didn't see a "licensed from ..." notice.

------
Keyframe
Wow, that's some pretty bad animation :)

